# Ned's New Nuggets (Noblesse Oblige)



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 7, 2008)

A couple from a UK/CDA co-prod feature doc about the Titanic, using only virtual orchestra. I'm finally starting to use cc11 on everything...

http://nedfx.com/newmusic/october08/Growler.mp3 (Growler)

http://nedfx.com/newmusic/october08/StopSendingMessages.mp3 (Stop Sending Messages)

Here's a little island vibe. This was for a demo pitch, and it features Sounds of Polynesia from EW:

http://nedfx.com/newmusic/october08/IslandTheme.mp3 (The Island)

The next two are experiments featuring Omnisphere. The first one was clearly inspired by Reznor, while the second one is a remix of a demo I did for Omni:

http://nedfx.com/newmusic/october08/WarningLetter.mp3 (Warning Letter)

http://nedfx.com/newmusic/october08/DreamingRemix.mp3 (Dreaming Little Beat Remix)

This last one was for a romantic-comedy pitch, which, thankfully, I nailed.:

http://nedfx.com/newmusic/october08/SweetAndSour.mp3 (Sweet and Sour) (still need to work on the mix though...)

Comments, suggestions, critiques are more than welcomed.


----------



## CFDG (Oct 7, 2008)

Not bad for a curiously small sized yellow-head monkey bizarre from the frightening grandpa's attic of the house over an Indian cemetary. >8o I like your tone very much, as usual. I find that your synth based music has more emotional charge, Warning Letter & Dreaming Little Beat Remix being my personal favorites. 
Sweet and Sour, nicely nailed indeed - I'd like to hear it finished. Well done Ned, and Vive le Synth Libre! o-[][]-o 

Thanx for the "difficult viola in a complicated, dangerous mix" good laugh.

Christian


----------



## Scott Cairns (Oct 7, 2008)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Oct 08 said:


> Just because I'm a soccer dad, doesn't mean I don't know what it's like to raise a difficult viola in a complicated, dangerous mix.


 I can relate! 

Nice work Ned, I really liked the island cue - trumpets sounded really cool when they came in.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, les amis! Henrik, that's me playing the guitar. I'm an elec bass player, and guitarist. As for the Island piece, it was a demo pitch for the opening of the show, so I made it short. I have no time to make it long now - lucky me!


----------



## lux (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice, i liked pretty much expecially the Titanic cues. 

I like the building in the comedy cue, even if personally i would consider checking the rythm elements to have a more tight appeal.

As usual good music.

Luca


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, Luca! I agree with you about the lack of tightness in the last cue - I'll fix that when I have the time... :?


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ned, 

You suddenly (it seems) getting melodic and moving away from the more monic electronica base. What happened? Last time I visited your site was 3-4 years ago, so maybe not so sudden. So much growth the past few years it seems. 

It's easy to listen beyond the arranging/mixing issues of the brilliant/sophisticated sweet & sour. I hope you find time to develop it. The more subtle counterpoint work in the warning letter good too. 

Joanne


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Joanne,

Thanks for your comments! I guess I'm just composing what directors want these days (no electronica/s). I must admit I am thoroughly enjoying the challenge of using mostly virtual-orchestra sounds, and working on melody/harmony. I'll be getting back to some beat stuff as of next month, though! =o


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Nov 10, 2008)

Forgot to ask Ned in warning letter, what instrument/lib used for the voice-like sound? Likely also technique/mixing that gave the subtle sound/effects.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 11, 2008)

Joanne,

One simple answer to both questions: Omnisphere. 8)


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Nov 13, 2008)

Ominisphere, thanks. I wonder what it would be like working on the Spectrasonics team with that level of enduring innovation and craftsmanship.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not in the inner circle, but Eric did send me this picture of the office. I think it was taken days before the release of Omnisphere. I believe it was the day they decided to try eating the bugs that were still there:


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Ned,

Enjoyed the pieces. I loved the Omnisphere stuff. Really enjoyed the Island piece. I found the Titanic stuff a little pedestrian but liked the vibe.


----------



## careyford (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Ned, good work! I really enjoy the simplicity and clarity on these cues. The Island is my favorite.

-Richard


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey Ned,

It's been a while. Very cool work. I loved listening to all of them. I especially like the first, Growler, and I like the ethnic touches in The Island.  Cool work!

Cheers,
Sid


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 14, 2008)

I think it's fine to admit that the Island cue was part of a pitch for the NBC Crusoe program. Not even sure that anyone who has power ever even heard it. Haven't seen the show, but I hear it's tanking in the ratings... :shock:


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey Ned, 

Did you ever finished Sweet and Sour? Looked at your website and I don't see it there, maybe it is under a different title by now.

Thanks,
Joanne


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 12, 2010)

Holly time capsule, Batwoman! That was a one-time thing that never went further. Don't know that I'll ever pick it up again, as I'm in another place these days, although you know, the melody will probably find its way into a future cue. 

Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Joanne Babunovic (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll check back in another year or two then. 8)


----------

